# High total protein



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what could cause a high total protein level. It is 8.4. (should be 6.4-8.2) Not too high but different than usual. My Potassium was slightly below normal, too at 3.3 (should be 3.4-5.0). The only thing I could find is possibly dehydrated?


----------

